# Poptop Boost



## joelorigo (May 24, 2020)

Hi,
Any one have any experience with this pedal (or the original J Rockett Hightop)? Recently I have been obsessing over the Wampler Thirty Something for getting Vox tones.  I watched a few demos of the J Rockett and it seems good! The Wampler seems to have more versatility with getting into higher gain territory.


----------



## jjjimi84 (May 24, 2020)

I really like it. The ceramic/alnico switch is subtle but it does get pretty dirty and is a nice alternative to a clean channel.


----------



## joelorigo (May 24, 2020)

jjjimi84 said:


> I really like it. The ceramic/alnico switch is subtle but it does get pretty dirty and is a nice alternative to a clean channel.


Great thanks! I'm actually more interested in just getting the Vox clean sound over the high gain sound.


----------



## jjjimi84 (May 24, 2020)

joelorigo said:


> Great thanks! I'm actually more interested in just getting the Vox clean sound over the high gain sound.



I think it does that really well, I run it into the front end of a fillmore 50 and really like the sound. It is a worth while build.

I would love to see a Menatone top boost in a can 8 knob pcb........


----------



## steelplayer (May 25, 2020)

+1 on the Menatone Top Boost in a Can -- I had one years back, should have never let it go.

I've got the Poptop next in line on the bench. Glad to hear it does good Voxy cleans.


----------



## music6000 (May 25, 2020)

I believe this is suppose to nail AC30 Tones.  *Britannia*, Circuit by Runnoffgroove.
Maybe others can CHIME in if they have built it!
The PCB is available from *1776 Effects *for$10.00 but is shut for Covid19 :


----------



## yanivt (May 25, 2020)

music6000 said:


> I believe this is suppose to nail AC30 Tones.  *Britannia*, Circuit by Runnoffgroove.
> Maybe others can CHIME in if they have built it!
> The PCB is available from *1776 Effects *for$10.00 but is shut for Covid19 :
> 
> View attachment 4546


I have built it.
Not sure if it simulates an AC30 or not but regardless, it is a very good drive pedal.
Good sounding circuit (matter of taste obviously).


----------



## jubal81 (May 25, 2020)

I didn't really dig the Brittania. Found it rather harsh and noisy for my taste. My favorite for this is still the V1 Galileo from Catalinbread, even though the Si Rangemaster boost in it is rather noisy, too.

EDIT: Ah ha, looks like Bugg has a PCB here for the V2 - Bohemia.


----------



## steelplayer (May 25, 2020)

jubal81 said:


> I didn't really dig the Brittania. Found it rather harsh and noisy for my taste. My favorite for this is still the V1 Galileo from Catalinbread, even though the Si Rangemaster boost in it is rather noisy, too.
> 
> EDIT: Ah ha, looks like Bugg has a PCB here for the V2 - Bohemia.



Been looking at that one for a while, that and the Poptop look to cover a lot of Vox -- It may be time for me to dip the toe in the SMD pool with the Bohemia... damn these 15% off sales!


----------



## music6000 (May 25, 2020)

steelplayer said:


> Been looking at that one for a while, that and the Poptop look to cover a lot of Vox -- It may be time for me to dip the toe in the SMD pool with the Bohemia... damn these 15% off sales!


I couldn't find it here as I looked for Vox but the Galileo would be great!

The Boost is OK on V.1?
Here is my Eyelet Board Version 1 from 2016:


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 26, 2020)

? Holy ^%*& that's a whole lotta eyelets! ?
Beautiful work, as always.


----------



## Kroars (Apr 4, 2022)

About to build a couple of these.  Haven’t found any mention of hfe for the 2n708’s.  Does anyone know if it requires specific hfe? Thanks!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 4, 2022)

I tried a few different transistors on the breadboard.  I found that HFE made very little difference.  I ended up using 2N6517's; their HFE was around 50-60.  Don't get hung-up on part numbers.  

https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/breadboarding-and-modding-the-high-top.5503/


----------



## Kroars (Apr 5, 2022)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I tried a few different transistors on the breadboard.  I found that HFE made very little difference.  I ended up using 2N6517's; their HFE was around 50-60.  Don't get hung-up on part numbers.
> 
> https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/breadboarding-and-modding-the-high-top.5503/


Beautiful, thank you Chuck!!


----------

